# When it calms is will be on



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

In front of Galveston


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice job! What kinda of lure are those you are using and any others you use? Im looking to try them on some florida fish.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

they are home made ****-pops, 14 or 16 circle hook tie wrapped to a 1 or 2 oz jig head and a grub worm. Cocoho minnows in place of the grub work well too.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet pics!


----------

